# expat papers and mags in the Nerja area



## Linda In Spain (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi all,
We will be moving to the Nerja area from the Alicante region in November.
Could someone supply us with the names of the free expat papers and mags that are distributed in the area please.
We find they are a good place to start looking for rentals,local services etc.
Thanks in advance
Linda x


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Linda In Spain said:


> Hi all,
> We will be moving to the Nerja area from the Alicante region in November.
> Could someone supply us with the names of the free expat papers and mags that are distributed in the area please.
> We find they are a good place to start looking for rentals,local services etc.
> ...


Maybe this will help..... covers most the Spanish newspapers

Spanish Newspapers : Peridicos Espaoles : Newspapers from Spain : Spanish News


----------



## Nerja Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Linda,
When we moved from Rojales in the Costa Blanca to Nerja we used this agent Tel no.***************** her name is Rachael she is english but speaks very good spanish. She does not charge any money but gets her commission from the owners, she was very good we have spanish owners, she got us a good deal. At the moment it is a good time for renters so remember to negociate.

Rob


----------



## Linda In Spain (Jul 30, 2010)

Nerja Boy said:


> Hi Linda,
> When we moved from Rojales in the Costa Blanca to Nerja we used this agent Tel no. 952520172 Mobile No 676044951 her name is Rachael she is english but speaks very good spanish. She does not charge any money but gets her commission from the owners, she was very good we have spanish owners, she got us a good deal. At the moment it is a good time for renters so remember to negociate.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob,will contact her soon.
Can i pick your brains a little?
We will coming down to the area mid september,hopefully to view potential lets.
Which are the busiest expat bars in town,always a mine of information!
Linda x


----------



## Nerja Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Linda,
Have a look at this site gives a list of bars nerjatoday also they have a few rentals on their. Also the Codfather which is near the Hotel Riu Monica has its own rental firm Costa-Rentals which is on the web. Sorry carnt post urls yet

Hope this helps,
Rob


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Linda In Spain said:


> Thanks Rob,will contact her soon.
> Can i pick your brains a little?
> We will coming down to the area mid september,hopefully to view potential lets.
> Which are the busiest expat bars in town,always a mine of information!
> Linda x


Hi Linda,

I,ve lived in Nerja area for 2 years now. most popular mags are Soltalk, MP news, Sentanella magazine.

Busiest bars in town prob Bar el Bosque, the vic, bar feliz The Ship, Irish Annies plus a few more. I'll dig my map out sometime and let you know the addresses.

Rentals companies:

Nerja Realty, Villasol, Costa-Rentals, NerjaMar, Dreamespana

Hope this helps

D


----------



## Linda In Spain (Jul 30, 2010)

DROOBY said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> I,ve lived in Nerja area for 2 years now. most popular mags are Soltalk, MP news, Sentanella magazine.
> 
> ...


Estupendo,muchas gracias.
Another little question,is there a U.K. postal service in town,if not where is the nearest?
We have a small business selling fashion on the internet and a reliable U.K. postal service is crucial to us.
Linda x


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Linda In Spain said:


> Estupendo,muchas gracias.
> Another little question,is there a U.K. postal service in town,if not where is the nearest?
> We have a small business selling fashion on the internet and a reliable U.K. postal service is crucial to us.
> Linda x


Hi Linda,

I believe There is one just along the coast in Torrox costa. Again i will check and let you know the name.

D


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Me again,

It's Arkwrights in Torrox. Have pm'd details

D


----------

